

AWS Elastic Beanstalk: A Quick and Simple Way into the Cloud - werner
http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2011/01/aws_elastic_beanstalk.html

======
ridruejo
This is great news, and it is certainly going to put increased pressure on
existing platform vendors running on top of AWS to differentiate themselves.
Amazon continues to climb up the stack :)

